# Building a X gallons Fume Hood for under 150$



## Noxx (Jan 16, 2009)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION

Fumes hoods are a must for amateur and professional refiners.

Now that we register -38°C (-34°F) outside, I can't refine anything... So I think it would be a good moment to build a larger fume hood with a few improvements.

First, here's what we need:

-Melamine Boards (4'x8' and 4'x4') 50$
-Fasco 220V Electric Blower 50$
-Acrylic Sheet 60''x30'' (could be plexiglass) 50$
-Wood Screws
-Electric Drill 0$
-Jig Saw 0$
-2'x4' Wood
-Plastic Drier tubing
-Windows Sealant
-


I'm making my fume hood with melamine since it's quite cheap and if you spill anything on it, you can easy recover your values (it's non porous).

Empty place:
[IMG:1600:1200]http://i44.tinypic.com/2pu00n8.jpg[/img]

[IMG:1600:1200]http://i40.tinypic.com/2jczos5.jpg[/img]

First panel mounted:
[IMG:1600:1200]http://i39.tinypic.com/2957eyg.jpg[/img]

Then second:
[IMG:1600:1200]http://i44.tinypic.com/2hd49ao.jpg[/img]

I had to make the back panel in two parts because the melamine boards would not have entered my mother's car.

Here is the almost finished fume hood. I know there are a few steps missing but I had broke my camera meanwhile 

[IMG:1024:768]http://i39.tinypic.com/syqq1u.jpg[/img]

220V Blower

[IMG:768:1024]http://i40.tinypic.com/33dzg41.jpg[/img]

At full speed, this blower really sounds like a jet engine ! 
What is sure is that it sucks in a LOT of air.

Close up view. I have an on/off switch and a speed controller.

[IMG:1024:768]http://i44.tinypic.com/e87421.jpg[/img]


I still need to install two neons and a front panel...


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice little place to work, Noxx. Is it heated?

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jan 17, 2009)

I don’t see Noxx’s post yet but it can be a big job to heat an area that is drawing out 100 cubic feet per minute for each square foot of open fume hood.

I look forward to the details.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 17, 2009)

Oz said:


> I don’t see Noxx’s post yet but it can be a big job to heat an area that is drawing out 100 cubic feet per minute for each square foot of open fume hood.


I agree. 

One of the possibilities is to provide a damper on the discharge, to limit the amount of air transfer. Another is to provide fresh air vents from outside, so the amount of inside air that is removed is minimized. It stands to reason that a negative pressure be provided in the structure, to insure that everything is sent up the stack. Different operations often place different demands on the hood. Incineration, in my case, was the greatest demand, but it also provided warming for the lab. As the filter loaded, the amount of air transferred was limited. 

I had a fresh air supply to my hood, one on each side of the opening, but I found that I had way too much turbulence. I ended up operating with a window open, and doing very little heating. Winters were harsh, but much more mild than those reported by Noxx. I dressed warmly and tolerated the cold, occasionally closing off the hood and warming up the work environment when possible. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jan 17, 2009)

A damper on the discharge I would think limits the draw through the hood. Drawing in fresh cold air from outdoors makes good sense during the winter as long as you have a negative pressure at the face of the hood as you mentioned. I do not envy Noxx in the climate he is in, I live at the mid-Atlantic and it is 5F right now. I have worked outdoors most of my life so comfort is not my issue but solutions freezing in expensive glassware are, not to mention the values lost if something breaks.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 18, 2009)

A damper is a good idea. I will certainly add one to my hood if I start heating my place. 

I will make my post ''undrafted'' even if it's not finished.


----------



## butcher (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice Id throw some insulation on them walls.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, I can't post any more pictures for the moment; I dropped my Canon on the floor and the lens mechanism broke :? I will borrow my mother's cam. 

Sorry !


----------



## Noxx (Mar 8, 2009)

Post updated !


----------



## Higashi (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulation, Noxx.

You make my hands itchy.... haha. 
firing up SketchUp to design one.


----------



## Seadog70 (May 30, 2011)

cant see any of the pics....


----------



## samuel-a (May 30, 2011)

Try Now.



Noxx said:


> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 22, 2013)

Hi Sam

Any updates on this fume hood project? Please kindly post the picture of the finished fume hood.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## vyper (May 22, 2013)

Kev that was Noxx's fume hood from 4 yrs ago. Sam was just fixing the links for Seadog.


----------

